# Custom Halloween Music Mix!



## DannyDanger (Sep 17, 2009)

So I always thought those Halloween CD's were lame. I mean aside from the staples like Monster Mash, Ghostbusters, and Thriller, the rest of the songs on the album were pretty much filler, and not really Halloweenie. Purple People Eater comes close but I don't really consider it a Halloween song. 

Anyway so a few years ago I decided to make my own mix with quality Halloween songs. Now I listen to it every Halloween season. Also its grown a lot from when I first started. It seems each year I add a new song or two. If you like the mix you can download it from my site at the link below.

http://halloweentv.x10.mx/music.html

I call it "Halloween Party" (I'm real creative I know XD)

Track Listing:

1. "Monster Mash"-Boris Pickett & the Crypt-kickers

2. "Hey Frankie" (A Monster Mash style song about Frankenstein's Monster from "Frankenstein and Me." This is a really rare song. I had to literally record it from the VHS with my computer microphone! But its such a great song its a shame its not more well known.)

3. "Growing Pains Halloween" (Another Monster Mash type song made for the Halloween episode of "Growing Pains." Its in the tune of the regular theme song but with new lyrics. I loved their Halloween special so I had to have this song in my collection.)

4. "Crypt Jam" (I heard this playing at a "Party City" one Halloween a few yers ago and though its cheesy I had to add it to my collection cuz it was a perfect little novelty song)

5. "Midnight Action"-Tahiti (From the Real Ghostbusters episode "When Halloween was Forever." This one I barely added this year. I'm sure I'd seen the episode when I was a kid, but I watched it again recently and heard this song playing in the background and before I even finished the episode I went to download it and added it to my collection!)

6. "The Monster Squad (rap)" (Well "Monster Squad" is my favorite movie to watch on Halloween. If you've been to my site you know I have a lot of viewing each year haha. But I always save "Monster Squad" for Halloween day cuz its my favorite. So yeah I had to have the two songs from it. The version of this rap that I have is actually unique cuz I edited the ending. In the end credits the song kinda ends abruptly so what I did was I took the chorus from earlier and then added it on the end then made it fade out. It came out pretty good I think )

7. "Rock Until You Drop"-Michael Sembello (Unfortunately no full version of this exists. Theres a supposed full version on youtube but its actually just an edit. The dog still barks at the end haha. Anyway I kept Dracula's "no one will stop us" in the beginning of the song to make it sound a little more Halloweenish haha)

8. "I Put a Spell on You" (Bette Midler version from "Hocus Pocus." I love that movie and that scene!)

9. "This is Halloween"-Danny Elfman (from The Nightmare Before Christmas)

10. "Grim Grinning Ghosts" (Not the original but a good upbeat cover. From Disney's Haunted Mansion)

11. "I Luv Halloween" (From the digital shorts based on the manga "I Luv Halloween")

12. "GhostBusters Theme"-Ray Parker Jr. (I never really used to think this was a good Halloween song. It was just a normal song to me cuz I used to watch the movie and TV show a lot. But after hearing it every Halloween over the years it now reminds me of Halloween haha so I kept it.) 

13. "Fright Night" (Always reminds me of the scene from "My Mom's a Werewolf" at the Halloween party  Plus the movie "Fright Night" [the original] is good too.)

14. "Dead Man's Party"-Oingo Boingo 

15. "Thriller"-Michael Jackson (a staple)

16. "Werewolf Barmitzvah"-Tracy Jordan (A "30 Rock" spoof of Thriller. I remember before there was a full version of this I had just the clip from the show as an mp3 in my mix. I was happy when the full version came out.)

17. "Nightmare on My Street" (Will Smith song about "A Nightmare on Elm Street.")

18. "Halloween Theme" (Another staple and it just SOUNDS halloweenie! Well I guess cuz of the association with the movie, but yeah)

19. "Tales from the Crypt" (I guess this is kind of a filler song, but I like it)

I also made another compilation with songs that are more rock/punk/alternative. It started with the AFI album "All Hallow's EP." I wanted to find more albums like that but instead just added songs by different artists to it. Its not even really an EP anymore but I just love that name. I have to admit I don't listen to this one as much as the "Halloween Party" one cuz the party one is just so much fun and so cheesy haha. Anyway this one is also available to download at http://halloweentv.x10.mx/music.html

I call it "All Hallow's EP [mix]" I guess I thought adding "mix" would distinguish it from the short AFI "All Hallow's EP" haha

Track Listing:

1. "Cantare Del Morte (The Halloween Song)"-Tsunami Bomb

2. "The Cat with Two Heads"-The Aquabats

3. "R.V.E. (Rotting Vampire Eyeballs)"-Tsunami Bomb

4. "This is Halloween"-Marilyn Manson

5. "Fall Children"-AFI

6. "Halloween (cover)"-AFI

7. "The Boy Who Destroyed the Earth"-AFI

8. "Totalimmortal-AFI

9. "Walk Like a Zombie"-Horror Pops

10. "Halloween Theme"-Rob Zombie

11. "Dead Man's Party (cover)"-A Thorn for Every Heart

12. "No One Lives Forever"-Oingo Boingo

13. "Monster Mash (cover)"-Misfits

14. "Halloween"-Misfits

15. "Night of the Living Dead"-Misfits

16. "Halloween"-Siouxsie and the Banshees

17. "Pet Sematary"-The Ramones

18. "A Corpse in my Bed"-Creature Feature

19. "A Gorey Demise"-Creature Feature

20. "The Greatest Show Unearthed"-Creature Feature

21. "Such Horrible Things"-Creature Feature

22. "I Was a Teenage Werwolf"-The Cramps

23. "Zombie Dance"-The Cramps

24. "Burn Up"-Siouxsie and the Banshees


So let me know what you think of the compilations. I imagine some of the songs may be new to people so if you happen to download it let me know if u like  I would especially like to know if anyone has heard "Hey Frankie" before. Or if not, what you think of it.


----------



## DannyDanger (Sep 17, 2009)

I just made a video of the "Halloween Party album" with all the songs, so if you don't want to download the rar file you can just play the video and it has all the songs in the same order they're listed here. 

http://www.videobb.com/watch_video.php?v=zhYurhuz4dF5


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

Excellent mix, I must say!


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

By the way, I commend you for adding the Monster Squad songs. That was one of my favorite movies when I was a kid. Im 28 now and I still love that movie just as much as I did back then. Once again, excellent mix!


----------



## DannyDanger (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks. Monster Squad is one of my favs too. I remember always catching it on cable when I was a kid. Then I forgot about for a few years, but then I found a bootleg DVD on ebay and got it. Then like 4 years later the real DVD came out haha. So I bought that too


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Love the 80's vibe to this mix.


----------



## DannyDanger (Sep 17, 2009)

haha yeah I just realized there are a lot of 80s songs on there. Well I am a child of the 80s so makes sense, but I barely acknowledged it when u pointed it out. The All Hallow's EP mix has some more current songs however, with a mix of some older ones too.


----------

